# Los Angeles



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Is there anyone that can get this little one? I just saw this on facebook


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

The link takes me to my FB homepage.... ;( Can you try re-posting it?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - that isn't the link. Did you mean the little maltese in LA someone posted? I think it went to Edie in CA with AMA Rescue.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you referring to little Wilma? A friend sent this link to me about her. She breaks my heart! 

Facebook


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

In case anyone can't open this link, this is Wilma. It says she is 8yo. Poor baby. She is in North Central LA shelter. I'm not sure where that is, downtown I think. I see that Edie has been tagged in the facebook post. I hope she has seen it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> In case anyone can't open this link, this is Wilma. It says she is 8yo. Poor baby. She is in North Central LA shelter. I'm not sure where that is, downtown I think. I see that Edie has been tagged in the facebook post. I hope she has seen it.


That's the one I was thinking, Pam. Broke my heart seeing her and reading the blurb. I'm praying she's sprung and fast. rayer:rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> In case anyone can't open this link, this is Wilma. It says she is 8yo. Poor baby. She is in North Central LA shelter. I'm not sure where that is, downtown I think. I see that Edie has been tagged in the facebook post. I hope she has seen it.


thanks Pam - just posted real fast as had to go. I hope they get her. I tried to pass around on facebook and was hoping Edie or Deb could get her as she looks just so sad


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

There was a lot of activity on this girl today and bottom line she has been pulled and safe. I also understand she has an adopting home already.
I did see this but so many were already involved that I was waiting for the dust to settle. We would always step in if no one else had.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> There was a lot of activity on this girl today and bottom line she has been pulled and safe. I also understand she has an adopting home already.
> I did see this but so many were already involved that I was waiting for the dust to settle. We would always step in if no one else had.


What good news. :chili::chili: That poor baby.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> There was a lot of activity on this girl today and bottom line she has been pulled and safe. I also understand she has an adopting home already.
> I did see this but so many were already involved that I was waiting for the dust to settle. We would always step in if no one else had.


 Oh, I am so glad to hear this Edie! I was thinking that she looked very adoptable to me! Poor baby, now she will get a real home!!

:chili: :chili:


----------

